
Documenting every apple variety in North America - bookofjoe
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/history-of-apples
======
oeuviz
I grew up near an orchard containing just over 120 varieties of apples and
remember being very impressed that so many varieties exist and yet we end up
eating only a few of them. Now reading that someone compiled an apple-o-pedia
of more than 16k varieties just blows my mind!

------
gadders
People in the South East of England who love apples could do worse than visit
the Brogdale Collection in Kent. They have over 2,200 varieties of apple and
do orchard tours as well as an annual apple festival:
[https://www.brogdalecollections.org/the-fruit-
collection/](https://www.brogdalecollections.org/the-fruit-collection/)

------
stareatgoats
For the welltodo apple aficionado this must be a treasure to have in the
library. For me, it is the kind of resource I wish was available on-line,
preferably with retained aesthetics. As far as I can see it is only available
as (a considerable number of) books.

~~~
taejo
The illustrations from the USDA Pomological Watercolor Collection are at least
partly digitized and are available on Wikimedia Commons at
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:USDA_Pomological...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:USDA_Pomological_Watercolors)

------
rplst8
I only skimmed the article, but it's always been my understanding that apple
trees are extreme heterozygotes and that a seed from any given apple can
produce a wholly new varietal.

